# Anfängerfrage zu XML



## Deban (2. Jul 2004)

Hallo

Ich weiss, es gibt ein Extraforum zu XML, aber meine Frage ist wirklich völliges Anfängerniveau.   

Ich mache meine ersten Schritte mit XML & Java und versuche, den String "<?xml version='1.0'?><test id='0'>blabla</test>" so aufzuarbeiten, dass ich am Ende Nodenamen, Attribut und Content einzeln auslesen/weiterverarbeiten kann. Das alles mit den Bordmitteln der Java SDK.

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tut zu diesem Thema oder kann mir hier ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich das angehe?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Jul 2004)

Ich habe Deinen Beitrag trotzdem einmal in das XML-Forum verschoben.

[Edit]Hast Du Dir dieses Tutorial schon angesehen?[/Edit]


----------



## bygones (2. Jul 2004)

möglichkeit: schreib nen simplen XML Parser...
andere möglichkeit: nimm z.b. JDom....


----------



## ZeusOfCrete (5. Jul 2004)

Hallo Deban,

einen leíchten Einstieg gibts unter:

http://www.seebi.de

 - Bücher

 - JavaXML - Das Einsteigerseminar 2002-2004 / Buchsupport / Download

 Das Zip-File enthält kostenlose Code-Beispiele; das Buch selber ist sehr preiswert.

 Gruß

 Zeus


----------



## Dante (6. Jul 2004)

Ich möchte nochmal JDom betonen (google weiss da auch eine URL zu). Viel einfacher geht es wirklich nicht!


----------



## DP (7. Jul 2004)

das problem bei jdom ist, dass es bei größeren xml-files zusammenbricht...


----------



## bummerland (7. Jul 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das problem bei jdom ist, dass es bei größeren xml-files zusammenbricht...



was heisst größere?  :bahnhof:  ???:L


----------



## DP (7. Jul 2004)

imho >10mb


----------



## bygones (7. Jul 2004)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das problem bei jdom ist, dass es bei größeren xml-files zusammenbricht...


dann sollte man auf einen SAX-Parser umsteigen !


----------

